# Minimalist Marilyn Portrait



## Ernest Scribbler (Feb 17, 2013)

Thought I would have a quick try out of the Paint tools in Serif DrawPlus X5


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

Ernest..I hate to shame you, but even in the minimal minimalist depiction of the exquisite late starlet, if you're going to draw her _face_, you cannot neglect the *mole*! Otherwise...I'm a quick fan of yours


----------



## Ernest Scribbler (Feb 17, 2013)

Brilliant - well spotted ('scuse the pun). 

Being a minimalist picture I was originally only going to draw the mole and then see how long it took for someone to recognize who it was .....tee-hee!

After your sharp observation, i will dutifully add the missing item.

Thanks for your finishing compliment!


----------

